# need a cpu with HDMI output any help?



## sasquatch094

Wat kind of computers do you recommend with HDMI outputs in the back? This is how you put the video from your computer onto the TV screen correct? 
Whats the HDMI output in the back of my computer screen used for??? thanks for your help


----------



## charles624

First, it is your gpu that will give you HDMI and not your cpu 

HDMI on your screen is to simply have better quality on your screen. For your TV screen HDMI is good but if you check you probably have DVI on the TV too so you wouldn't even need to change gpu.

If you know your comp specs could you please post them so I can check out for your gpu/or onboard gpu


----------



## sasquatch094

haha well that helps.. Whats the HDMI output on the back of the tower for then? My monitor deff has the HDMI output on it that's for sure. And my TV has the HDMI output but not the DVI (http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9154719&type=product&id=1218038552425) thats my TV
Im buying a new computer so i dont have any specs on that. But im looking to get this computer http://www.staples.com/HP-Pavilion-...=SEARCH&ddkey=StaplesSearch#answerbox_content


----------



## charles624

*Inputs:
Include 2 composite (1 rear, 1 side), 1 S-video (rear), 2 component video (rear), 4 HDMI (2 rear, 2 side), PC (rear), and 1 RF (rear).*

From what i see your  PC input is probably DVI (check behing your computer 




Also normally on gpu's you have s-video output.

Just a question, but would you be ready to build your own computer? Better bang for the buck and you would be a lot more satisfied and would have better specs. I could build you one and post it up for you if you want. Seriously on the HP the graphics are onboard which isn't very good ... seeing you want to use a TV i would custom build.

Tell me your budget and what you would do with the computer, also if you need monitor, keyboard ect. tell me if your canadian or american for me to know on which site to build your system if you decide you want to make your own.


----------



## sasquatch094

Im up for a build, i was on here a long time ago and asked for one, but that was a lonnng time ago..
But yea that would be cool. I use my computer for pictures, movies, music, downloading, and i try to photoshop.. umm under a grand would be sweet, but a little over wont hurt. I dont need a monitor or speakers or keyboard.. thanks!


----------



## sasquatch094

you dont think that computer is worth it even if i upgraded the graphics card??


----------



## charles624

nah, i'll have something posted in a sort time


----------



## charles624

And eummm

USD or CDN ??

Looking at youre staples link i'll take it for USD


----------



## sasquatch094

yep.. USD.. ohio baby! lol


----------



## charles624

Would like 1300$ be too much ... cause i'll go AMD if you say you really want to stick under 1100$ 

With the 1300 you'd have something futureproof for a long time to come seriously


----------



## charles624

I'm off to sleep and tomorrow i'm working so if you want to wait it will be posted by tomorrow night .

Probably someone will make you one before i get back, but if you want to wait i'll make one tomorrow before like 8 when i get back home.


----------



## sasquatch094

gimme the 1300 bucks one..lol if you mean future proof. better damn mean it! lol

And okay, so i never built a computer before, but i work for a computer company. And we recycle computers and take every single part out of them and recycle it. SO i know a good amount about computers. This one im on now is about 3 yrs old doing very well! but i need one for college.. thanks

and sounds good to me.. thanks for you help Mr charles.. lol..


----------



## charles624

i'll post it now its already done then


----------



## charles624

Here you go for your build , You'll love it it's sure

CPU - Intel I7 920:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202

Motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188051

Ram:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145222

CD Drive:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118030

Graphic card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150388

Case (feel free to change it ):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129058

Hard drive:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136320

Power Supply:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

CPU Cooler:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055

Total:1334$

This will do anything you throw at it. Its easy to overclock and later with that motherboard you'll be able to go I9  (which you probably won't need because an I7 is already a lot.)

If there is anything you don't like tell me


----------



## charles624

just add a x64 bit OS to that and your good to go


----------



## sasquatch094

I think i might just buy that HP i posted up before. I mean how "bad" could the graphics card be? I have to leave for college soon and rather not dilly dally with building one and if i screw up then im f*cked right? Ill delete all the crapware one it once i get it. It seems like a good computer for the money tho right? being on a 32" tv when i use the HDMI cord, how bad can that picture possibly be? imean im not looking for the best best picture in the world, i jsut need something to watch a couple movies on..


----------



## bigrich0086

THe onboard gfx will not have enough juice to push the imae on that screen. You need something bigger and stronger for anything above 19". Onboards just dont cut it.

heres the onboard gfx specs on that HP computer you want. Its very low end.

The G31, G33, Q33 and Q35 chipsets use the GMA 3100, which is DX9 capable. The 3D core is very similar to the older GMA 3000, including the lack of hardware accelerated vertex shaders. However, the RAMDAC is reduced to 350MHz, and the DVO ports were reduced to 225Mpixel/s


----------



## sasquatch094

English please? lol sorry. well is there anything i can do to help it out???


----------



## sasquatch094

My monitor now has DVI outputs on it. no hdmi...

I dont think any of this will work anymore. My 32inch TV i bought only has HDMI outputs on it, not DVI

My monitor for my computer only has DVI outputs on it

The HP (might be getting) doesnt have HDMI outputs nor DVI.

This being said, ill never be able to play movies to my TV using my computer will i?? damn


----------



## Bodaggit23

bigrich0086 said:


> THe onboard gfx will not have enough juice to push the imae on that screen.
> You need something bigger and stronger for anything above 19". Onboards just dont cut it.



You seem to be under the impression that graphics cards somehow "power" a monitor 
or the images it produces, and that you need a more powerful GPU for bigger screens. 

The GPU only sends a signal to the monitor, and as long as the resolution is supported 
by the GPU, it work on a 19" monitor the same as it will on a 46".


----------



## bigrich0086

Newegg.com and many other stores sells dvi to HDMI cables for compatibility.

IF you buy that HP computer you will want to upgrade to a newer gfx card so you get a great picture on the monitor for your movies. The onboard one is garbage and will give a crappy image.

heres the cord youll want.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812189128


----------



## sasquatch094

now that cable carries over sound as well correct? all i need to do it plug the HDMI end into the tv and the Dvi end into the back of my monitor right? 

What card would you suggest for me to get?


----------



## bigrich0086

Yes DVI and HDMI are the same source just different adapters.

Depending on your budget and what that computers motherboard will handle you can get the HD4870 or the HD4890s. Which will run you 140-250$ for the card.


----------



## sasquatch094

and when you put in a new card, you just basically take the cover off and pull the old one out and put the new one in correct? do you have to download new software or anything?
If these cards are going to be that much money, what other HP computer would you suggest getting then that i can watch DVDs from to my 32inch?? thanks


----------



## bigrich0086

NO NO NO. Onboard gfx liek that HP is built into the motherboard. Theres no taking it out only disabling it in Bios or in device manager. When you get the new computer you want to first uninstall the onboard graphics. Once  thats done turn off the computer, take off the side panel and then install the gfx card in the appropriate slot. Once thats done be sure to plug in any power adapters required on the card. Turn on the computer and then install the new drivers for the graphics card. At this point the dvi/hdmi cord should be hooked to the new card now as the onboard is now not needed. 


Once you install the drivers for the new card whether its from the cd or DL form the website, reboot the computer once complete and you should be all set.

In my opinion no hp is gonna be worth the money so you can watch dvds and movies. What they charge for media computers you can build a gaming computer for thier price. But if you go that route be sure it has a actual gfx card and not onboard shared or dedicated gfx


----------



## G25r8cer

Here's the steps for installing a gfx card

1.Uninstall old drivers
2.Disable in device manager
3.Install new gfx card
4.Install drivers for new card


You should not have to disable it in the bios as most newer pc's automatically do it for you

That pc you posted will work just fine except the graphics card as other mentioned. An ATI 4850 1gb should be plenty for that tv. You can get one on newegg for around $120-160


----------



## sasquatch094

Alrite cool. But how "hard" do you think it will be for me to do this? you might have to go into more detail g25racer about doing this. it seems fairly easy, but i just dont want to F up a brand new computer ya know. Once that card comes with the HDMI input spot, can i run the HDMI wire from that card to  my TV or does it have to be ran from the monitor to the TV?? sorry for my noobness


----------



## G25r8cer

Some gfx cards do come with an HDMI output but, most do not. In that case you would need a DVI (female) to HDMI (Male) cable. Which you can find pretty much anywhere.  Then you would hook up the DVi to you gfx card and the HDMI to you monitor or TV.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Not all graphics card will pass Audio through.

One's that come with HDMI should, but if they
don't, make sure you check for audio compatibility.


----------



## G25r8cer

Here this one sends audio through HDMI and will be plenty for your needs

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102837


----------



## sasquatch094

well im going to pick up the computer now..


----------

